# what is price of windows xp in india?



## arunks (Aug 22, 2007)

i heard from someone that windows xp indian edition comes around just rs.1200

is that true?

if yes then whats difference btw indian editon xp and original edition xp..

also whats price of home edition xp?


actually i m thinking to buy a laptop without any windows installed as these days no laptop comes with windows xp preloaded... so i will purchase laptop then i will purchase windows xp to install in the laptop... this way it will genuine windows in my laptop


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 22, 2007)

May be what you heard is for Starter Edition, I am not sure about any such with Rs. 1200/-

Windows XP Pro SP2 OEM is Rs. 6500/- + TAX
Windows XP Home SP2 OEM is Rs. 4200/- + TAX

Kolkata street price !!!


----------



## MS32DLL.DLL.VBS (Aug 23, 2007)

Rs. 1200/-....................hearing 4 1st time.........
........but i am using Rs.50  XP


----------



## REY619 (Aug 23, 2007)

^^ rotfl... Most of us here, using the same...


----------



## arunks (Aug 23, 2007)

hey i can also use rs. 50 windows xp...

but in laptop i want to use genuine windows thats why i m asking u the price..
i think in laptop u should use authenticated windows as with laptop sometimes i will have to travel
what is the price of starter edition and what is difference betweeen it and home edition...


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 23, 2007)

MS32DLL.DLL.VBS said:
			
		

> Rs. 1200/-....................hearing 4 1st time.........
> ........but i am using Rs.50  XP


yes, thats the starter edition. thats crap useless.. and not even fit to be thrown into the bin!

and the price choto has given holds almost everywhere. which laptop are you buying? if you can speak wid those guys then u may be able to get xp instead of vista and also save a few thousand bucks, legally.


----------



## arunks (Aug 23, 2007)

what is difference between windows vista home basic edition which comes preloaded in dell laptops and windows vista original edition


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 23, 2007)

arunks said:
			
		

> what is difference between windows vista home basic edition which comes preloaded in dell laptops and windows vista original edition



For your Information Windows Vista Home Basic which comes with Dell is also one certain Original Vista for sure...



anyway Compare Vista Editions... *www.microsoft.com/windows/products/windowsvista/editions/choose.mspx


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 23, 2007)

there is nothing called windows vista "original" edition. the ones available are: basic, home premium, business and ultimate.


----------

